# [Adwthemes] Stygian Studios Brings You The Dirty Series! (Part 1)



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

**ADW launcher or ADW EX is required***
***Also works on launcherpro plus for the icons****
*******PLEASE RATE AND COMMENT!********
*HDPI support only*
StyGian Dirty is a complete new look for icons with wood overlay and a dirty icon overlay. And they look great!!!
Includes custom dockpack and wallpaper picker, 11 unique wallpapers and 11 docks, 240+ icons (more will be added in future releases).
Special thanks to @bgill55 and the rest of the team that works on linear as linear was my guide so to say.
Also thanks to all the ppl in the android community that provide help and support on a daily basis without you android wouldn't be what it is!
If you buy the theme please RATE IT!!!!!!!!Thanks in advance.
ADW theme StyGian Dirty (the original)















Market lInk: HERE

ADW theme StyGian Dirty Blue















Market link: HERE

ADW theme StyGian Dirty Green















Market link: HERE

ADW theme StyGian Dirty Pink















Market link: HERE


----------

